

Where does computer science fit in? - dmak

I'm still an undergraduate, and my current major is Computer Science. As I approach upper division work, I realized that it is mostly algorithms. Lately, I have seen a lot of talk about  looking for engineers and not much about Computer Scientists. I don't know what to expect in the industry, so what does a Computer Scientist do in high tech companies (Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Apple, etc...)?  I know a friend who works at a certain airline and he says they hire engineers and teach them how to program because CS majors do not know the engineering lingo. So what is advantageous about a Computer Scientist versus an Engineer who knows how to program? Frankly, I am a little afraid because it seems like there is not much of a need for a Computer Scientist, so I thought I would ask Hacker News and get a more concrete image.
======
stonemetal
Every company is different, so it is rather hard to make a statement about all
industries everywhere. That said companies that make hardware tend to see
software as easy, they typically will let hardware people do the software as
well, or not respect their software developers. This is why printers usually
have really shitty drivers. As far as what it like to work as a professional
developer. Surely you have had a couple of group projects where you had to
code something by now. Beef that up, with a much larger team and much larger
time frame. As far as what you do at any of the companies you listed, just
think about what they ship. You would take it from version X to version X+1,
maybe launch a new product.

------
glimcat
Knowing how to program is easy. Knowing what to program is hard. The
algorithms stuff is ostensibly about starting you on the path to learn what to
program.

Also, you're not enrolled in a trade school. The curriculum is NOT primarily
designed to get you a job. If you show up to interviews with a diploma in hand
and nothing else, people are not going to be very impressed. Skills are
important. Portfolio is important. A diploma just proves that you can keep a
desk warm for a few years. If you cover your bases, there is plenty of need
for CS graduates. If you do not, you will have a much harder time competing.

